# 6 foot FW lighting quandry



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

I have 2 - 6 foot T8 flourescent units on my 100 gallon tank (it currently takes 4x 30" bulbs). It's a very passive planted tank, as low tech as can be. However, I'm thinking I'd like to convert the lighting unit into either LED or T5HO.

I'm planning on doing this myself for cost efficiency reasons. Any suggestions - either for suppliers or for lighting format would be welcomed.

Dominic


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Go with some T5s or T5HOs. LEDs just aren't quite developped enough yet for plant specific tanks, let alone FW in general. The setup price for them is still fairly high also at the moment.


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

I thought that I might be jumping the gun with regards to LEDS. 

Are there any recommended sources for T5HO parts?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Parts? as in you want to avoid commercial fixtures?


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

yes. I'd like to use the shell of the T8 fixture and install T5HOs. I'm wondering if anyone had any recommendations for suppliers of components like the ballasts and pins etc. The reflectors are very good so I don't plan to change them over.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Hmmm, I can't really help you with that other than to say that the Hagen GLO series has/had a T5HO retrofit set with separate optional reflectors.

You'll likely have to replace almost everypart of your system aside from the reflector.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

http://www.paulwolf.com/contact.php

They sell t5 and t5ho ballasts as well as the sockets needed for t5 bulbs(I can't imagine it being more than $50 for all the parts).

I'm sure there are other electrical lighting stores closer too. Only issue is the size of the bulbs maybe a problem. Most commercial bulbs are 2',3',4'. Only places I've found 30" bulbs have been in aquarium stores and they are quite expensive. You may want to change it to 4 - 24" bulbs or 2 -48" bulbs (If the fixture you have can adjust) since t5ho will produce quite a lot more light than your old t8.


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

I think I'll modify the fixture to 4x24". It's going to involve a bit of work but I think it's quite possible. Certainly the 30" bulbs are getting harder and harder to find.


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

Westender said:


> Are there any recommended sources for T5HO parts?


I haven't used them (I don't have a fixture to retrofit into) but when I do, I plan on buying from http://www.ahsupply.com/


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

Well, I ordered the 2x96 watt kit + bulbs last night from Ahsupply.com. I'm excited to see how it works out.


----------

